# [Release] PS Wiita - Wii U Emulator for PS Vita/ PSTV



## smileyhead (Sep 3, 2016)

PS Wiita is a free, community built homebrew application, which is designed to play Wii U games on your PS Vita or PSTV.

*Disclaimer*

```
#include <std_disclaimer.h>

/*
* Your warranty is now void.
*
* I am not responsible for bricked devices, dead Vita memory cards,
* thermonuclear war, or you getting fired for playing too much Mario Kart 8. Please
* do some research if you have any concerns about features included in this homebrew
* before installing it! YOU are choosing to make these modifications, and if
* you point the finger at me for messing up your device, I will laugh at you.
*
*/
```

PS Wiita is based on the documentation of Wii U reverse-engineers. PS Wiita does still include various hardware-specific code, which is also slowly being open-sourced anyway.

*Instructions*

First time installing homebrew on your device?
Download and install Henkaku
Perform a backup of your Vita memcard (Optional)
Install PS Wiita
Get Loadiine-extracted games
Put them in the "wiitagames" folder on your Vita memcard (this folder will be automatically created the first time you open PS Wiita)

*Broken Features / Known Issues*

The gyroscope doesn't work. This is still being researched. Hopefully I will be able to make it work in a few days.
Some games that rely on the gyroscope, may crash when trying to use it. (Splatoon crashes, for example. Play it with a save, where you already turned gyro-controls off.)

Audio may behave weirdly in some games. (Audio emulation isn't 100% complete.)
The camera has the same problems as the gyroscope. It'll also be fixed in a few days.
Games don't have the best performance (obviously). Simpler games (like Super Mario Maker) have around 10-16 fps, and games like Mario Kart 8 or Splatoon can go even as low as 1-2 fps.
*Extra features*

The firmware you want to emulate can be set. Lower firmwares generally have better performance.
You can set frame skipping, if you want. (May result in choppy audio.)
Set up online play if you have an existing NNID (not possible if you already have a Wii U paired with it).
Switch between GamePad and TV feed.
*Screenshots*


Spoiler: Open me!















*Download*

The VPK is attached to this post.

Version Information
Status: Alpha release


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

When you rename vpk to txt you will get a good message.Thanks smileyhead .You deserve a nutty shack from me.


----------



## keven3477 (Sep 3, 2016)

Another wiiu emulator. I want an actual vita emulator not an emulator for the vita.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 3, 2016)

Xenoblade only runs at 5 fps. What a piece of shit emulator.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Xenoblade only runs at 5 fps. What a piece of shit emulator.


But it runs The Nutshack : Adventures of TTBoy and Kid Utut pretty well and smooth.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 3, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Xenoblade only runs at 5 fps. What a piece of shit emulator.


What did you expect? It's a miracle that it even runs. The Vita is much weaker than the Wii U.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> What did you expect? It's a miracle that it even runs. The Vita is much weaker than the Wii U.


reply to my post too


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 3, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> But it runs The Nutshack : Adventures of TTBoy and Kid Utut pretty well and smooth.


Yeah, homebrews run pretty smoothly, because they aren't resource demanding at all.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Yeah, homebrews run pretty smoothly, because they aren't resource demanding at all.


yeah


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Sep 3, 2016)

just amazing. Next thing you know, someone will port dolphin to 3ds


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

SimplyFedorable said:


> just amazing. Next thing you know, someone will port dolphin to 3ds


next day they will make a ps4 emulator for ds lite


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Sep 3, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> next day they will make a ps4 emulator for ds lite


with 60 fps, 1080 on ds lite


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

SimplyFedorable said:


> with 60 fps, 1080 on ds lite


yeah im gonna ask it first "he gus i gut a des liet.ho cen i plye geta 5 wit it ? becuz i now dat des liet es puverful enuf"


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Sep 3, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> yeah im gonna ask it first "he gus i gut a des liet.ho cen i plye geta 5 wit it ? becuz i now dat des liet es puverful enuf"


gacube emlatoer for limma3ds?


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

SimplyFedorable said:


> gacube emlatoer for limma3ds?


pc emlutator for geymboi


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Sep 3, 2016)

dead_guy said:


> pc emlutator for geymboi


you know, there was a request to port skyrim for 3ds...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

https://gbatemp.net/threads/request-skyrim-for-3ds.424787/


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 3, 2016)

SimplyFedorable said:


> you know, there was a request to port skyrim for 3ds...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/request-skyrim-for-3ds.424787/


lol


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 3, 2016)

We don't need No Man's Sky for 3DS when we gonna have Super Mario Maker.Because they are similar to themselves ; THEY HAVE NO MULTIPLAYER !


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 4, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> What did you expect? It's a miracle that it even runs. The Vita is much weaker than the Wii U.


Wtf do you even know how to optimize code? What is rhis written in, FORTRAN? I haven't written a line of code in my life, but I'm going to bitch about everyone else's.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 4, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> Wtf do you even know how to optimize code? What is rhis written in, FORTRAN? I haven't written a line of code in my life, but I'm going to bitch about everyone else's.


keep calm,grand dad


----------



## k7ra (Aug 7, 2017)

xDDDD


----------



## InquisitionImplied (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice meme?

(Speaking of which, how well does this run Meme Run? 'Member that game? Meme Run? I 'member)


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 7, 2017)

nice necrobump


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 7, 2017)

now ca you mek gaecube emlterer machine for ds?


----------



## Superman321 (Jul 31, 2018)

keven3477 said:


> Another wiiu emulator. I want an actual vita emulator not an emulator for the vita.


Me too!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

Superman321 said:


> Me too!


are you really necrobumping a thread that already has been necrobumped twice?
really?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

I wonder if this thread will take off now, after a year.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I wonder if this thread will take off now, after a year.


fucking furry


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> fucking furry


I'm not a furry.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 31, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not a furry.


*check the guy's avatar*
yea... sure...
(another one who denies his nature)


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 31, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> *check the guy's avatar*
> yea... sure...
> (another one who denies his nature)


Just because I have an anthropomorphic animal as my avatar, that doesn't mean I'm a furry. It's a female Fox McCloud.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 31, 2018)

you just had to bump it.


----------



## ChaoticDreemurr (Oct 7, 2018)

i keep getting the same error message 
Error 0xFFFFFFFF.
can anyone help me :/


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 8, 2018)

ChaoticDreemurr said:


> i keep getting the same error message
> Error 0xFFFFFFFF.
> can anyone help me :/


Microwaving your console usually helps.


----------



## grey72 (Oct 8, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Microwaving your console usually helps.


Make sure to update to iOS 8 first


----------



## DarthDub (Oct 8, 2018)

Psh amateur, I can run Wii U games on my PSP!


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 24, 2019)

is this real


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2019)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> is this real


But of course, there's even a downloadable file in the OP.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> But of course, there's even a downloadable file in the OP.


We have to get NancyDS somehow here in,then this thread maybe "explode".


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> We have to get NancyDS somehow here in,then this thread maybe "explode".


I mean, you can just tag her if you really want to.


----------



## EmulateLife (May 24, 2019)

Pfff my NES can emulate a Vita which can emulate a Wii U, it's not about power it's all about willpower.


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2019)

EmulateLife said:


> Pfff my NES can emulate a Vita which can emulate a Wii U, it's not about power it's all about willpower.


*Believe.*
I know it sounds like a cat poster, but it's true!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I mean, you can just tag her if you really want to.


Hmm...i think she is an he.


----------



## smileyhead (May 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hmm...i think she is an he.


Her name is Nancy and her gender setting was originally on female.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 24, 2019)

NancyDS is indeed a guy his real name is Juan Carlos or something like that.


----------



## CORE (May 25, 2019)

He has always been a he I saw when he first signed up I was having a serious discussion with him in one of his first Troll Posts I thought this was one until I checked the date.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (May 25, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> But of course, there's even a downloadable file in the OP.


I tested it and it is real i got 69420fps and halflife 3 for wii u


----------



## jimmyj (May 25, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> PS Wiita is a free, community built homebrew application, which is designed to play Wii U games on your PS Vita or PSTV.
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> ...


why


----------



## SG854 (May 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> NancyDS is indeed a guy his real name is Juan Carlos or something like that.



It’s Jesus Gonzalez Roberto Miguel Diego Pedro the 3rd.


----------



## Sheepy98 (Oct 28, 2020)

Heads up! It won't download onto my Vita, I'm using a Phat with Enso. Honestly though I can't really judge because knowing the fact this is a Wii U emulator on the PSVita and Vita TV kinda scares me and leaves me in awe knowing the fact someone was able to make an emulator of a console for a console weaker than the emulator is really suprising. GREAT JOB!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 28, 2020)

wow, this is getting necrobumped.


----------



## Stealphie (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice necro


----------



## Sheepy98 (Oct 28, 2020)

CPG said:


> wow, this is getting necrobumped.


OH SHIT FR?!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Oct 28, 2020)

Sheepy98 said:


> OH SHIT FR?!


Yes, it should be pretty obvious that it's a (poor) joke, i mean if Wii u emulation is still kinda wanky on pc why would it have an emu on Vita?

The thread was made in 2016 so it's impossible.

This whole subforum is a place for (bad) jokes and other misselanious stuff.

Anyway welcome on GBAtemp, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Leo425 (Dec 5, 2020)

They get me error when Install help

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ChaoticDreemurr said:


> i keep getting the same error message
> Error 0xFFFFFFFF.
> can anyone help me :/


Me too sir help


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2020)

Leo425 said:


> They get me error when Install help
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You'll have to manually offset some bits in the .vpk file. If you open it in a text editor, it should be pretty straightforward where the error is. If you get confused, I can help.


----------



## Leo425 (Dec 5, 2020)

I get Error 0xFFFFFFFF.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2020)

Leo425 said:


> I get Error 0xFFFFFFFF.


You already said that. Please follow the instructions in my previous post.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 5, 2020)

Leo425 said:


> I get Error 0xFFFFFFFF.


Oh for the love god, another one?!
Don't you have a brain? It's technically impossible to emulate Wii u on vita, this is a joke thread and this whole subforum is for crap like that! I even posted explanation above! Can't you read?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 5, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Oh for the love god, another one?!
> Don't you have a brain? It's technically impossible to emulate Wii u on vita, this is a joke thread and this whole subforum is for crap like that! I even posted explanation above! Can't you read?


You're not very nice.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Dec 5, 2020)

smileyhead said:


> You're not very nice.


I mean yes but people need to use their brains, like use some common knowledge instead of trying to install a clearly fake Wii u emulator on vita.

And necrobumbs by noobies shouldn't keep happening here.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 5, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> I mean yes but people need to use their brains, like use some common knowledge instead of trying to install a clearly fake Wii u emulator on vita.
> 
> And necrobumbs by noobies shouldn't keep happening here.


shut up


----------



## viita (Aug 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> very nice, but in the screenshots, mario kart is running at 3 FPS


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 17, 2021)

viita said:


> very nice, but in the screenshots, mario kart is running at 3 FPS


Yes.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2021)

The fact that this is in EOF makes you suspicious, and why is this not removed already?


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 17, 2021)

CoolMe said:


> The fact that this is in EOF makes you suspicious, and is this not removed already?


I'm not suspicious, _you're _suspicious!


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 17, 2021)

This emulator ain't suspicious, smh. I 100%'d Breath of the wild using it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 17, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not suspicious, _you're _suspicious!


Only a suspicious person would say that they aren't suspicious


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 18, 2021)

bruh dont talk to me until you make a switch emulator for psp smh


----------



## Vila_ (Aug 18, 2021)

hold up, this thread needs more tags so people can install this amazing emulator 



Spoiler: tags



wii u emulator android
wii u emulator apk
wii u emulator android 2021
wii u emulator android reddit
wii u emulator android apk
wii u emulator apk download
wii u emulator app
wii u emulator android download
wii u emulator breath of the wild
wii u emulator botw
wii u emulator bios download
wii u emulator bayonetta 2
wii u emulator breath of the wild download
wii u emulator best
wii u emulator best settings
wii u emulator build
wii u emulator compatibility
wii u emulator cemu
wii u emulator console
wii u emulator controller
wii u emulator chromebook
wii u emulator cemu zelda breath of the wild
wii u emulator cheats
wii u emulator common key
wii u emulator download
wii u emulator download for android
wii u emulator dolphin
wii u emulator download apk
wii u emulator dolphin download
wii u emulator decaf
wii u emulator download windows 10
wii u emulator dreamcast
wii u emulator low end pc
switch emulator vs wii u emulator
is there a wii u emulator for pc
wii u emulator for android
wii u emulator for pc
wii u emulator for mac
wii u emulator for android reddit
wii u emulator for android apk download
wii u emulator for ps3
wii u emulator for 3ds
wii u emulator for wii
wii u emulator games
wii u emulator gamepad
wii u emulator guide
wii u emulator gtx 1050
wii u emulator game compatibility
wii u emulator game keys
is there a working wii u emulator
wii u emulator handheld
wii u emulator has stopped working fix
wii u emulator has stopped working
wii u emulator homebrew
wii u emulator how to play games
wii u emulator hardware
wii u emulator how to
wii u emulator intel hd 4000
wii u emulator ios
wii u emulator ios reddit
wii u emulator ipa
wii u emulator intel gpu
wii u emulator iso
wii u emulator ios 13
wii u emulator intel
jeu wii u emulator
descargar juegos wii u emulator cemu
juegos para wii u emulator
juegos de wii u emulator
wii u emulator keys
wii u emulator keyboard setup
wii u emulator mario kart 8
wii u emulator title key
wii u emulator donkey kong
wii u emulator linux
wii u emulator launchbox
wii u emulator legend of zelda breath of the wild
wii u emulator list
wii u emulator laptop
wii u emulator legal
wii u emulator compatibility list
wii u emulator mac
wii u emulator mac m1
wii u emulator mobile
wii u emulator minimum requirements
wii u emulator multiplayer
wii u emulator mh3u
wii u emulator mac download
wii u emulator mac reddit
wii u emulator nvidia shield
wii u emulator netplay
wii u emulator not cemu
wii u emulator nintendo switch
wii u emulator no download
wii u emulator n64
wii u emulator on switch
wii u emulator on android
wii u emulator online
wii u emulator on retroarch
wii u emulator on wii
wii u emulator online play
wii u emulator on mac
wii u emulator on xbox one
wii u emulator pc
wii u emulator pc requirements
wii u emulator ps3
wii u emulator ps4
wii u emulator ps vita
wii u emulator pc reddit
wii u emulator paper mario color splash
wii u emulator pc games
wii u emulator reddit
wii u emulator requirements
wii u emulator retroarch
wii u emulator raspberry pi
wii u emulator recommended specs
wii u emulator roms
wii u emulator review
wii u emulator real
wii u emulator switch
wii u emulator system requirements
wii u emulator setup
wii u emulator smash 4
wii u emulator super mario 3d world
wii u emulator splatoon
wii u emulator super smash bros
wii u emulator shield tv
wii u emulator twilight princess hd
wii u emulator tokyo mirage sessions
wii u emulator tutorial
wii u emulator tekken tag 2
wii u emulator tablet
wii u emulator ubuntu
wii u emulator unblocked
wii u emulator uptodown
use wii u emulator
wii u emulator for wii u
lego city undercover wii u emulator
how to use cemu wii u emulator
wii u emulator vulkan


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 18, 2021)

Vilagamer999 said:


> hold up, this thread needs more tags so people can install this amazing emulator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like an average Indian how-to video description


----------



## Vila_ (Aug 18, 2021)

CPG said:


> looks like an average Indian how-to video description


i agree synonym
i agree with you
i agree in spanish
i agree with you synonym
i agree in french
i agree crossword clue
i agree crossword
i agree to disagree
i agree alternative
i agree artinya
i agree another word
i agree as well
i agree all terms and conditions
i agree and accept the terms and conditions
i agree atau i am agree
i agree and acknowledge
i agree because
i agree by jonathan nelson lyrics
i agree but
i agree bengali meaning
i agree brother
i agree brainly
i agree by jonathan nelson mp3 download
i agree completely
i agree crossword clue daily themed crossword
i agree crossword clue 4 letters
i agree crossword puzzle clue
i agree crossword clue 2 words
i agree checkbox
i agree comma
i agree daily themed crossword
i agree dash your proposal
i agree definition
i agree deutsch
i agree dont agree with
i agree danganronpa
i agree dog
i agree daily crossword clue
i agree emoji
i agree en espaol
i agree expression 2 words crossword
i agree entirely
i agree en francais
i agree email
i agree example
i agree expression
i agree french
i agree fantano
i agree funny
i agree for
i agree for your proposal
i agree funny gif
i agree formal
i agree for the most part
i agree gif
i agree german
i agree giphy
i agree agree agree
i agree google translate
i agree grammar
i agree gif images
i agree gif storks
i agree hindi meaning
i agree he is handsome but
i agree hindi
i agree however
i agree hand signal
i agree here here
i agree hands down
i agree how to say
i agree in german
i agree i agree i agree
i agree in hindi
i agree in japanese
i agree in korean
i agree in tagalog
i agree jonathan nelson lyrics
i agree japanese
i agree jonathan nelson chords
i agree jonathan nelson mp3 download
i agree jonathan
i agree in japanese league of legends
i agree ka hindi
...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2021)

smileyhead said:


> I'm not suspicious, _you're _suspicious!


AMONG


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 23, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> AMONG


fuck you


----------



## WiiU_user (Aug 23, 2021)

Now we only need a PS Vita emulator for wii u


----------



## Winzi (Apr 24, 2022)

Subtle Demise said:


> Xenoblade only runs at 5 fps. What a piece of shit emulator.


That has nothing at all to do with the emulator, what do you expect from an device like the vita, high end hardware?


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 24, 2022)

Winzi said:


> That has nothing at all to do with the emulator, what do you expect from an device like the vita, high end hardware?


I know you're trying to reach the 5 post mark so you can post shit, news flash: eof posts don't count towards your post count.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 25, 2022)

Ah hell nah it melted my gba after emulating the DS to emulate the N64 to emulate the Dreamcast to emulate the PSP to emulate the Wii to emulate the PSVita to emulate the Wii U to emulate the switch to emulate the PS4 pro to emulate the PS5 thanks alot, also i had no idea this was a end of life post.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 25, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Ah hell nah it melted my gba after emulating the DS to emulate the N64 to emulate the Dreamcast to emulate the PSP to emulate the Wii to emulate the PSVita to emulate the Wii U to emulate the switch to emulate the PS4 pro to emulate the PS5 thanks alot, also i had no idea this was a end of life post.


I never built this emulator for GBA. Only use third-party ports at your own risk.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 26, 2022)

when im compiling, i get this error, is this normal?

```
ERROR: 
Y̶̞͇̤̰̾͗͒͛̆͝O̶̡̤̙͈̼͉͙̘͍̣͇̯̱͖̝̺͈̙̖̥͓̰͍̥̫͉̊͒̋͝ͅŲ̶̨̧̛̛͖͉͙̬̝̦̗̦͕̤̗̝̪͈̙̬̪̟͙͚̘̗̱͍̑̒̌̏̆͗̏͑͐̐͌͋̾̎͒͐̏̾̿͗̋͘̕͝ͅ ̶̨̡̧̘͈̱͉͖͇̪̫̝͔̻̭̫̟̻̖͉͈̮̜̘̮̹̀͊̒̑̀͆̏̔̓̋̃̀̾̀̄̀̏̆̚͜͝͠͝ͅH̷̛͇̗̄̉͐̓̈̒̔̃̏̓͆͛͛̀͗̌͑͘̕͠͝Ȧ̵̝̌̎̄̊̒̓͋̈́̃̓̀̌̋̕V̷̭̲̈́́͌̏̏̈͋̀͌̉̄̔̄͘͝͝͝Ê̵̜̙̮̤͖̜̖̠̼͇͍̩͌͒̎̌̓͐̋̂̃̾̂͗̀̅̕͠ ̷̛̛͕̱̘̲̭̻͉̠͉͚̩̆̋́͊̿͂̏̔̀͆͆͋͋͗̒̀̐̔̔͐̚̕͠ͅA̸̢̢̧̧̠̟̤̻̻̥̳̭̘͍͔͇͖͇͌̊̿̾̄̑́̆́̌̔̈́͊̑̚͘̕͠W̵̖̬̙̯͔̫͊̎͗̾̊̀̇̊Ā̶̢̛̛̦͚͈̰̫͕̲͕͎̖̌̐̾̅̀̔̏̓͒͋̊̔̈́̃̈́̀͋̆́͝K̴̬̙̯̫̘̺͙͙̣̗̳̱̯͕̠̳̬̗͕̲͙̏̽͆̍̈̓̉̌̉̇̀͆̀͊̾̒̿͂̍͂̾͌̓͊͘̚̕̚͜͜͝E̵̡̢̡̧̡̧̡̳̲̤̗̟̥̺̼̲̱̫̱͍̯̠̻̳͓̼̓͆͑̃̑͆̽̎͊̕ͅŅ̷̧̧̬̟͉̜̭̖̣̬̮͓̼̥͇̼̝̭̼͍̝̖̝̦̻͚̯̰̬̄̋͜Ȩ̴̛͚̹̼̳̝͈͓͎̫͎̜͙͔̻̼̮̜̦͚͙̻̩̘̪͙̳͚́̊̃̎̉͆̀̈́͐̈̆́͛̄͐̔́̽̈́̿̉̃̕͜͜ͅḐ̵̢̛̳̞͙͚̠̪̦̪̤̙̠̺̥̤̪̪͉̞͙̭̳͕͈̙͚̄̽̐̄̂̾̾̈́̀͐͂̔͊̓̅̂͂̓̚̚͝͠͝ ̸̢̡͕̼̗̺͎̠̲͕̘̐́̂̉͛́̄̈́̐̔͊́̈́̏̒͐̑̑̂̍̓͂̄̚̕̚͝͝H̵̡̡̨̢̭̲̝̺͖̱̘͚͎̘͚̰͖̠̹̹̲̳͇̳̣̲͚̞͊̚Ĩ̶̛͕̣̠̺̻̜͎͙̩̦͇̌͌̒̆͋́̉̐̋̑̑̆̈̓̀̇̽̀͗́̌̍̄̓̃̂̈̚̕M̷̦̭̰̳̎̈̓͛̀͗́͆͗̑̀̽̀́̃̉͒̊̂͆͘͝͝
```


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 26, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> when im compiling, i get this error, is this normal?
> 
> ```
> ERROR:
> ...


Yes. Don't worry about it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2022)

smileyhead said:


> Yes. Don't worry about it.


my vita is now hissing at me in latin.
is this still normal behavior or did i mess up a dependency
(also the build instructions are pretty straightforward, although i found it weird how "locusts" were a dependency)


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2022)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> my vita is now hissing at me in latin.
> is this still normal behavior or did i mess up a dependency
> (also the build instructions are pretty straightforward, although i found it weird how "locusts" were a dependency)


Just sacrifice your firstborn and you'll be fine.


----------

